# Newcastle's Bonded Warehouse To Be Demolished



## JKKne (Mar 28, 2006)

English Heritage have announced that Newcastle's Bonded Warehouse, built in 1844 is to be selectively demolished   

It's a really pretty old building down by the Dean Street, The Close area just off the Swing Bridge and next to Copthorne Hotel

Its been hit by 3 blazes in 9 years and the one last week was so intense that it brought the structure to the brink of collapse, developers decided to try and keep the exterior frame as part of a rebuild as luxury apartments, but they admit, that a false facade may be the only option 

Its' a huge shame as its such a lovely old building

Edit to add....It also survived T.Dan Smith


----------



## skunkboy69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I could see the smoke from where we live.They're only tearing down the face wall aren't they?


----------



## JKKne (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, but the engineers are confident enough that the whole structure will come down, that'd bypass any planning laws and save Tolent and the other developers a fortune.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah.It's a common "mishap" with listed buildings.


----------



## Riff (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmmm. Call me cynical but that warehouse is on a premium plot. There have been two other less-publicised fires this week on the Quayside.  TV presenter Carol Malia also has her suspicions.


----------



## JKKne (Mar 30, 2006)

If you believe local hearsay, the sloping nature of the Bonded Warehouse would mean it would cost a fortune to rectify and rebuild. The developers now have permission to knock 4 floors down (thats half the building) and say 'they may rebuild in similar style'...hmmm

The other fire at a smaller warehouse was on prime hilltop location overlooking Millenium Bridge & Baltic and right opposite a new expensive student development, the land around is all owned by developers...hmmmm again

And for Hmmm, part 3, Gateshead Council are auctioning off 2 major parts of land on thr Quayside, the temporary car park between Baltic & Sage (right opposite fire number 2) and the Brett Oil depot...coincidentally...opposite the Bonded fire


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 30, 2006)

This sort oif thing isn't new when it comes to development and prime real estate opportunities. 

When I lived in Newcastle I came to the conclusion that the Tyne and Wear Development Agency were a load of crooks.


----------



## JKKne (Mar 30, 2006)

One North East is a cash cow for anyone with a business


----------



## skunkboy69 (Mar 30, 2006)

There appears to be loads of half built houses in Gateshead at the moment.They seem to zoom up,get half way ,then just sit there half completed.


----------



## mrkikiet (Mar 30, 2006)

Riff said:
			
		

> TV presenter Carol Malia also has her suspicions.


that link only gives an opening paragraph.
tyne and wear never learns from past mistakes does it.


----------



## JKKne (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe thats all to do with Bellway Homes.

The whole Riverside from the Metrocentre-Dunston-Teams-Central Gateshead-Quayside is being remodelled at great expense.

The local rag reported that Gateshead Council refused to permission to demolish the Car Park in the town centre last week. No Idea why


----------



## Firky (Mar 31, 2006)

See this thread:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4377634#post4377634

I'm living in Hackney, but I'm a geordie. What is happening in Hackney has been happening in toon for about 10 years now.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2006)

JKKne said:
			
		

> No Idea why


You posted here before?


----------



## Markyd (Apr 1, 2006)

JKKne said:
			
		

> I believe thats all to do with Bellway Homes.
> 
> The whole Riverside from the Metrocentre-Dunston-Teams-Central Gateshead-Quayside is being remodelled at great expense.
> 
> The local rag reported that Gateshead Council refused to permission to demolish the Car Park in the town centre last week. No Idea why



The multi storey is a listed building is why!


----------



## kakuma (Apr 1, 2006)

newcastle is run by fucking crooks


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 1, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> newcastle is run by fucking crooks



Quite and I give you the Newcastle Arts Centre...what a joke.


----------



## JKKne (Apr 1, 2006)

Markyd said:
			
		

> The multi storey is a listed building is why!



Tesco own it now so I await an accident. Preferably with the Gateshead Indoor Market still trading inside it


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2006)

JKKne said:
			
		

> Tesco own it now so I await an accident. Preferably with the Gateshead Indoor Market still trading inside it


Perhaps you didn't see my post.

Have you posted here before?


----------



## JKKne (Apr 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Perhaps you didn't see my post.
> 
> Have you posted here before?



In this forum yes and I made a post or two on the football forum


----------



## kakuma (Apr 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Perhaps you didn't see my post.
> 
> Have you posted here before?



any more of your disruptive shit and your on a 24 hour ban


----------



## Lava (Apr 1, 2006)

heh


----------

